# Are There After-Christmas Sales Of Classical Music?



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I was wondering if there is usually After-Christmas sales of classical music. Does anyone know what sites usually have the best sales?


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Presto music always has the best prices in my experience, if you're looking for new; but often used can be had for less at Amazon if you're willing to buy used. Presto usually has very good sales that run through the end of January.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

As vtpoet says, the prices are good but the shipping coast are ridiculous high. 
You can try
https://www.jpc.de/?iampartner=spon&awc=100&awa=1000&kw=jpc&pos=1t1&gclid=COKP5eSK2c0CFUqeGwodXXkHPw


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

How good of you to ask! I have about 200 CDs in jewel cases I want to clean out of my collection, and another 300 or more in sleeves. I have lists I can send to anyone who's interested. I'm asking only $.50 to $1.00 per disc plus mailing costs. Inquire by PM.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

LSO.co.uk is having a big download and physical media sale right now. I just picked up the Mozart Violin Concertos and Serenade No. 10 for winds.

They have some fabulous larger sets for dirt cheap, too, like Mahler, Nielsen and Sibelius cycles.


----------

